# Lock box Code



## UnitedFieldInspections (Dec 20, 2012)

Does anyone have the full list of lockbox codes?I was a a property today that we did a secure and there is a Brand new lock box that i cant figure out the code & i would hate to throw it away like ive done in the past.Any help would be appreciated.Thanks


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

Although most of them are common knowledge, the codes are not normally published here. You should try and contact the broker or servicer to see if they have any more info.


----------



## BRADSConst (Oct 2, 2012)

4 digit numerical boxes are set to the last 4 digits of the loan number. 3 letter alpha boxes depend on who the client is.

And yes, GTX is correct codes do not get published on this forum.


----------



## UnitedFieldInspections (Dec 20, 2012)

I have tried all the normal ones that i know its a vl box too.I just hate throwing good stuff out.Thanks Guys


----------



## Splinterpicker (Apr 18, 2012)

BRADSConst said:


> 4 digit numerical boxes are set to the last 4 digits of the loan number. 3 letter alpha boxes depend on who the client is.
> 
> And yes, GTX is correct codes do not get published on this forum.


 
NOT always true I have one BOA property that hte lock box is NOT set to t eh last 4 of the loan. It was a sentinel property and i wish I kept my paperwork from them. They were tards.


----------



## Valley (Mar 12, 2013)

Splinterpicker said:


> NOT always true I have one BOA property that hte lock box is NOT set to t eh last 4 of the loan. It was a sentinel property and i wish I kept my paperwork from them. They were tards.


HAHA "tards" :thumbup:


----------



## MNanny (May 23, 2013)

Always try the 1st as the preset, the next 1 off, the 2nd 2 off, etc


----------

